# Potentially purchasing 3rd Cruze



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Third times the charm.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Turbodsl Cruze said:


> Sun/Sound package


Does that include sun roof? I may develop a leak. That's not a Cruze thing, that's a sunroof thing.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Sounds like a fair deal to me. I have had many sunroof/moon roofs and only one leaked, the drains got plugged, no big deal. Got for it.


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

IndyDiesel said:


> Sounds like a fair deal to me. I have had many sunroof/moon roofs and only one leaked, the drains got plugged, no big deal. Got for it.


Thanks for the info! This will be my first car with a sunroof so the thought of it leaking and being an issue did cross my mind. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

Sounds fair to me. The issue with any factory sunroof leaking is the drain tubes get clogged and back up water into the tray. Clear the tubes once in a while with a bit of compressed air (that's all the dealer will do).


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Sounds like a fair deal to me. This is my second cruze, both with sun & sound. Sunroof has not been a problem and I enjoy the fresh air with it open. Best of luck


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Sounds like a very good deal....

Regarding the sunroof......yes, the drains can get plugged with debris but your usage has a great deal to do with this.

The debris that gets in the drains is more often than not a result of leaving the roof in the vent position when the car is parked.
Folks do this to keep the interior cool but by leaving it in any open position, the trash blowing around gets blown into the water tray below the glass.
Even when closed, sunroofs leak water into the tray and in this scenario, the trash gets washed with the dripping water to the drain tubes.
Naturally, this slowly closes the drains and you now have water leaking into the car......the water tray is holding, rather than draining, the water.

So, get in the habit of closing the roof when not driving......do so and the odds are you will never have a problem.
My wifes 08 Malibu has a roof as did her four preceeding cars.......we have three 50+ year old maples so there is tree debris flying around at all times, but, she knows to close the roof.

I have never had to clean her roof drains.....never a problem.....I'm sure you would have the same success.

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

A bit late to the party, but sounds like a very reasonable deal. You're essentially buying near wholesale.


----------



## lakemg (Dec 26, 2015)

Sooo...did you buy it? Post some photos, if you did.


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

lakemg said:


> Sooo...did you buy it? Post some photos, if you did.


Yep! Went to the dealer today. Was able to work them down another $400 (CDN). Pick it up in a week. 3rd Cruze, different colour than the first two. Trading in my 14 in Blue Ray Metallic for the 15 in Silver Ice Metallic.

No photos yet, soon...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd love to find a deal like that - I'd buy a second Cruze Diesel to go with our first one.

My mother in law wants a Cruze diesel as well - though she either will have to try and find one around NC right now, or wait until the 2017 is released.


----------

